# Definitive answer on cockatiels and warm mist humidifiers



## jmanhas (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was thinking of getting a warm air humidifier for chicken. Is there any particular brands or models ect. that are safe/teflon free?

Thank You


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know about a humidifier but I bought a mist vaporizer like they use in baby's rooms for Sunny. I just use it in the winter if I notice his nares getting dry because of the furnace running.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A cool mist humidifier is safer and a lot more energy efficient. Is there any particular reason that you wanted warm mist instead of cool mist?


----------



## jmanhas (Feb 10, 2013)

He keeps getting a resp. Infection and I believe it's due to lack of humidity the reason I was wanting warm is because it can get pretty cold where I live


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you tried consolting a vet?


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I used the Vick's one all winter.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vicks-Warm-Mist-Humidifier/29765912

It's nothing amazing but it worked ok for us given the price.


----------

